# Ejari stamp



## Graham50 (Apr 19, 2013)

I am in the process of applying for a residency visa for my wife, however I have discovered that I now need an Ejari stamp on my tenancy contract. As my current lease is only for 4 months I have been told by the landlord that it is classed as short term and therefore I won't get the required Ejari stamp. Does anybody know if this is true and what can be done? I have looked on the Rera site and there is no real guidance for this issue,


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

They must have a go around for this scenario. Try giving them a call, they're quite helpful Welcome to EJARI


----------



## FlexRay (Feb 12, 2013)

I had the same issue a couple weeks ago, although i have a 12 month contract i followed the guide below

EJARI FAQs | Frequently Asked Questions about EJARI

You need to take the following documents to an approved typing centre or something like that

a) Copy of the title deed 
b) Copy of the tenancy contract (origional)
c) Copy of the landlord’s passport 
d) Copy of the tenant’s passport and visa page 
e) DEWA number of the property 

You pay 200dhs i think there and then and they print you an Ejari certificate


----------



## Bigo (May 22, 2013)

Go to the smaller immigration offices they will understand there is one in DAfza , and al Tawaar near the airport, but get all your other papers ready to show that you live. However to make things easier and since you are making residency for your wife. Are you planning to extend your stay? If you are just rent a full year and save the hassle.


----------



## Graham50 (Apr 19, 2013)

Thanks for the advice. I will be staying for at least a year and will be looking at a long term rent in September. However it is easier to start to arrange my wife's residency before she arrives in the country, so I am trying to speed things along before her arrival in July, and the only thing missing at the moment is the Ejari. From what. Can gather this is relatively new requiring Ejari and something I will have to get around before I can start the process.


----------



## Yasmine Mustafa (Nov 13, 2013)

So have you found a solution to this? I'm in a similar situation !


----------



## LongLiveDubai (Dec 1, 2011)

Yasmine Mustafa said:


> So have you found a solution to this? I'm in a similar situation !


To get an ejari stamp on your tenancy you need to have a dewa connection in your name, tenancy, a copy of the title deed and your passport + visa copy.

Do you have all these?


----------



## Yasmine Mustafa (Nov 13, 2013)

LongLiveDubai said:


> To get an ejari stamp on your tenancy you need to have a dewa connection in your name, tenancy, a copy of the title deed and your passport + visa copy.
> 
> Do you have all these?


Everything except dewa bill in my name because it's a short term rental.. It can't be in the landlord's name?


----------



## robert19802 (Dec 16, 2013)

Graham50 said:


> I am in the process of applying for a residency visa for my wife, however I have discovered that I now need an Ejari stamp on my tenancy contract. As my current lease is only for 4 months I have been told by the landlord that it is classed as short term and therefore I won't get the required Ejari stamp. Does anybody know if this is true and what can be done? I have looked on the Rera site and there is no real guidance for this issue,


Hi Graham, what your landlord says is not correct. You can register ANY rental contract in the Ejari system as long as you have a valid UAE Visa (that means you are resident in the UAE). If you are the "tenant" in the agreement, there's no issue. However, if the contract is in your wife's name, you cannot register because she doesn't have a visa yet. Is that right? In that case, you have to wait she gets a Visa.


----------

